# outsite fan only spins when is set to cool off



## 8829BusExp (Nov 26, 2015)

when the ac unit is set to cool off, the fan works with no problem, but when is set to heat up it does not work. could it be the txv valve or the thermostat wiring? also the thermostat has to be manually turn off and on to keep the house warm. I am assuming is only working with the aux heat. 

the system is a payne heat pump model number: ph13nr024-h

any suggestions?


----------



## airconexpert (Mar 14, 2016)

It's best to engage a professional contractor in your state to have a thorough check on your units if you are unsure of the problem for your air-con.


----------



## greenac (Mar 31, 2016)

Yea agree, better to get a pro to have your ac checked out.


----------

